# Boas Festas 2018/2019



## Duarte Sousa (24 Dez 2018 às 11:52)

*Feliz Natal e um Óptimo 2019 *







Desejo um Feliz Natal a todos vós e um 2019 cheio de coisas boas, muita saúde, com a companhia dos vossos familiares e amigos e, se possível, com algum dinheirinho no bolso 

Agradeço a todos os que continuam a contribuir para a continuidade e enriquecimento deste fórum, seja com posts diários, seja só de vez em quando, o importante é que este fórum continua, ano após ano, com muita actividade, mostrando que a meteorologia e climatologia (entre outras áreas) continuam a despertar grande curiosidade em todos nós e que continuamos interessados em partilhar essa curiosidade com todas as pessoas deste fórum, incluindo os visitantes.

A todos vós, um grande bem-haja ​


----------



## ClaudiaRM (24 Dez 2018 às 14:02)

Um Feliz Natal para todos!


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Dez 2018 às 14:27)

Não temos neve, nem tão pouco chuva, apenas nevoeiro em alguns locais, mas é um Natal bem à Portuguesa meteorologicamente. Boas festas  a todos


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Dez 2018 às 15:19)

Desejo a todos um Feliz Natal, na companhia daqueles que mais gostam.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Dez 2018 às 17:42)

Feliz Natal para todos!


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (24 Dez 2018 às 17:56)

Jingle bell, Jingle bell,
Já não há papel
Não faz mal, não faz mal,
Limpa-se no Natal!


Feliz natal a todos!


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Dez 2018 às 18:06)

Desejo a todos um Feliz Natal.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (25 Dez 2018 às 00:49)

Bom Natal a todos!


----------



## remember (25 Dez 2018 às 01:16)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> *Feliz Natal e um Óptimo 2019 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bonitas palavras

Feliz Natal a todos os que fazem parte deste fórum, muita saúde, paz e amor, é o que vos desejo... 

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (25 Dez 2018 às 02:16)

Feliz Natal a todos!  E um fantástico 2019, se possível com saúde, felicidade e quem sabe bastante


----------



## MSantos (25 Dez 2018 às 02:18)

Boas Festas a todos!


----------



## Toby (25 Dez 2018 às 08:53)




----------



## Gerofil (27 Dez 2018 às 22:51)

Votos de boas festas para todos


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Dez 2018 às 14:17)

Um próspero Ano Novo a todos os membros do fórum. Que 2019 seja muito bom e que vos traga muitas felicidades.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Dez 2018 às 21:18)

Desejo um excelente Ano Novo a todos. Em 2019 consigam realizar os vossos desejos pessoais quer profissionais.

Que 2019 traga bons eventos a esta nossa "casinha".


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Dez 2018 às 10:39)

*Desejo a todos os amigos do fórum um Ano Novo de 2019 Muito Feliz, cheio de Saúde e Paz!*


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Dez 2018 às 12:40)

Apreoveito para desejar a todos os membros e visitantes do fórum, um óptimo 2019, com sáude e paz, princpalmente, e que para o próximo ano cá estaremos todos de novo, a reportar o ano meteorológico, sempre com muita vontade e empenho.


----------



## c0ldPT (31 Dez 2018 às 12:42)

Bom Ano Novo pessoal, com saúde e alegria!


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Dez 2018 às 14:00)




----------



## Aristocrata (31 Dez 2018 às 18:35)

*Para todos membros e visitantes deste fórum, votos de um 2019 feliz, que vos corresponda aos desejos e que tenham muita saúde. *


----------



## Scan_Ferr (31 Dez 2018 às 19:02)

E um bom ano 2019 para todos!


----------



## ClaudiaRM (1 Jan 2019 às 00:35)

Feliz 2019 para todos!


----------



## JCARL (1 Jan 2019 às 01:00)

Um Novo Ano de 2019 muito Feliz.


----------



## Paulo H (1 Jan 2019 às 01:40)

Bom Ano 2019!


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2019 às 01:47)

Desejo a todos os foristas um feliz 2019, e que nos traga eventos cheios de animação.


----------

